# Is Cory cutfish suatable with cherry shrimps ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello

I have cherry shrimp tank, that has some scads in it. I was recommended to put Pygmy cory catfish in that tanks to eat out all the scads. But I have following questions if anybody had experience with it
1. Would cory catfish eat baby shrimps (Pygmy cory catfish is very small in cory) ?
2. Would cory catfish will fight for the shrimp food with shrimps ?

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Cories might eat baby shrimps but it's unlikely. Cories don't really fight for food -- they're very gentle -- but they are pretty boisterous when there is food. (They and hoplos are sort of like the golden retrievers of catfish. They might knock something over on their way to the food, but that's as violent as they get). If you feed the shrimps near the surface of the tank, the cories will probably ignore it, at least at first. Alternatively, if you feed the cories sinking pellets or something like that at one end of the tank and then feed the shrimp something else at the other end of the tank, they will get enough food.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Cories might eat baby shrimps but it's unlikely. Cories don't really fight for food -- they're very gentle -- but they are pretty boisterous when there is food. (They and hoplos are sort of like the golden retrievers of catfish. They might knock something over on their way to the food, but that's as violent as they get). If you feed the shrimps near the surface of the tank, the cories will probably ignore it, at least at first. Alternatively, if you feed the cories sinking pellets or something like that at one end of the tank and then feed the shrimp something else at the other end of the tank, they will get enough food.


Thank you for help. My shrimps eat thinking pelets as well but specialy formulated for shrimps like shirakura, biomax, snowflakes, etc. I'm afraid that cories can pickup on them or shrimps will pickup on shrimps food. Also how to make sure that cories will eat scads as well if I feet them their food as well ?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Fish often prefer live food to pellets, so if cories are known to eat scuds, they will probably go for the scuds. At this point I should ask what your substrate is. Cories have sensitive barbels and they like to dig in sand. If you have a rough pebbly substrate, the cories may both cut their barbels on the substrate and the scuds may be able to hide in crevices where the cories can't get them.

I have seen several videos on Youtube with people using planaria traps to trap scuds. This might be something for you to investigate, especially if your substrate is something other than sand.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Fish often prefer live food to pellets, so if cories are known to eat scuds, they will probably go for the scuds. At this point I should ask what your substrate is. Cories have sensitive barbels and they like to dig in sand. If you have a rough pebbly substrate, the cories may both cut their barbels on the substrate and the scuds may be able to hide in crevices where the cories can't get them.
> 
> I have seen several videos on Youtube with people using planaria traps to trap scuds. This might be something for you to investigate, especially if your substrate is something other than sand.


Thank you for the details. My substance is actually hard gravel. The same one I use in my fish tank. And yes my scads actualy hiding it it. I have 4 male endlers in this 10gl planted chery shrimp tank. And because of them scads hiding all the time and not multipying as they use to before I put endlers there. But scads still present as I see them fighting eith shrimps for food. Also my shrimp tank has RO water. Would be harmful to corries ?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Cories like soft water.


----------

